# Two character searches and trip reports



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=61285

SA, WA and KI trip reports are a bit of a hassle to search for on account of the search engine not accepting two character search strings. Any way around this?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

So now we know how to keep our trip reports that little bit less public


----------



## intrepid (Oct 23, 2012)

Squidley said:


> on account of the search engine not accepting two character search strings. Any way around this?


maybe institute the 'SAus' and 'WAus' for reports?


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I've got a trip report for you, LB, just look in here:


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

intrepid said:


> Squidley said:
> 
> 
> > on account of the search engine not accepting two character search strings. Any way around this?
> ...


Yeah, though that doesn't help when searching old reports. I wonder if a find replace could be done with the database on "SA:" to change it to "SAus" just so I, Squidley, can dredge up old trip reports more easily


----------



## intrepid (Oct 23, 2012)

Squidley said:


> intrepid said:
> 
> 
> > Squidley said:
> ...


ah yeah - sorry, is has to be retrospective too - carry on...


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Squidley said:


> I've got a trip report for you, LB, just look in here:


As easy as shooting "fish" in a barrel ;-)


----------

